
Malware Reverse Engineering Handbook - cyberviewer
https://ccdcoe.org/library/publications/malware-reverse-engineering-handbook/
======
cyberviewer
This handbook by CCDCOE Technology Branch researchers gives an overview of how
to analyse malware executables that are targeting the Windows platform.

------
bor0
Wow. PEiD, ResHacker, IDA. This brought memories. Same tools seem to be used
as it was 15+ years ago.

------
nanalala
Is this an ad or why is it on the front page for 4 hours with just a single
comment? The content is just a list of tools?

~~~
colejohnson66
Upvotes. It’s that simple.

